# Shipping



## Lsouth (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm thinking of moving over to Portugal from Florida. Is it easy to get items shipped to Portugal? Anyone know of any companies that do this? I need to get some quotes.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Easy enough this company is well versed in shipping TSA - Mudan?as - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais


----------



## shanebackman (Jan 23, 2012)

I am moving to Portugal from Florida shortly, and expect to use shippingmygoods.com. Their prices seem to be quite reasonable compared to other quotes I have received.


----------



## PatZe (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, 

I plan to use shippingmygoods.com as well. did you finally work with them ? Any experience to share ?

Thanks in advance,

Patrick


----------

